# North West London Meet - 9th Nov (Photos page 7)



## SimonQS (Jul 21, 2008)

After much deliberation, we have agreed on Sunday 9th November

Meet at J2 of M1 (Gateway Services) @ 11.00am

on to

Abercorn Arms in Stanmore for some food.

then

Make out Point (look out point) in Harrow for some pictures.

Please confirm your attendance, and I will add you to this list:

SimonQS aka Simon 
amzchhabra aka Amz
T7 BNW aka Ben
funkij aka Funki J
AdamTTR aka Adam
i2oops
Suraj
was
Jas225
Naresh


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

Im there!


----------



## SimonQS (Jul 21, 2008)

T7 BNW said:


> Im there!


Good man, I knew I could depend on you! :wink:


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

Just noticed.

This venue is hardly "West London" !


----------



## funkij (Jul 9, 2008)

Shit Dude... I cant make that date. I got something on.... [smiley=bigcry.gif] 
Was really looking forward to the meet. 
J


----------



## amiTT (Jul 24, 2007)

It's slightly out of West London, very easy to get to from the M4 J6...

Count me in!, oh I think you already have :lol:

Amz


----------



## SimonQS (Jul 21, 2008)

amzchhabra said:


> It's slightly out of West London, very easy to get to from the M4 J6...
> 
> Count me in!, oh I think you already have :lol:
> 
> Amz


Of course :wink:


----------



## amiTT (Jul 24, 2007)

OK there has to be more people than this? Come on guys! The curry here is AMAZING!!!

The venue has over 200 car park spaces, and has lots of greenery for photo oppertunities too!

Amz


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

amzchhabra said:


> It's slightly out of West London


Slightly!!!?

Its a bit like saying someone's 'slightly' pregnant! :lol:


----------



## amiTT (Jul 24, 2007)

Maybe another venue then?

Amz


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

Cam your comming to this like it or not!

Where is Rich, he was all over the other post!!

Suraj any one pm'd him? although eaither way he would let us down last minute! 

I will PM 12oops. He may wanna come down. Any other idea's of people to PM? I think lots of people forget about looking in this part of the forum


----------



## i2oops (Apr 21, 2008)

Thanks for the PM Ben! You're right I don't look at this part of the forum 

Put me down as a 'maybe' Simon. You might get a better response if you changed it to a 'Berks meet'...though that sounds more like an insult :roll:

Maybe Wak would be interested - not too far from him?

(Amz I wanna see your liquid TT again! 8) )


----------



## SimonQS (Jul 21, 2008)

amzchhabra said:


> Maybe another venue then?
> 
> Amz


Come on than Amz, where do you think - that place in Stanmore was pretty good!


----------



## amiTT (Jul 24, 2007)

Searching now...

Will find something and let you know!

Hey Roops, me and my LiquidTT shall be in attendance


----------



## amiTT (Jul 24, 2007)

The only thing that comes to mind now is Starvin Marvins! Trying to find a place with a decent car park is proving to be difficult!


----------



## i2oops (Apr 21, 2008)

Nice one Amz! You probably don't even remember me from the last Ace meet!

There is an indian restaurant in Harrow I've been to once before (doubles up as a sports bar) called Mumbai Junction. Food was very good if a little pricey. There is parking but if memory serves me right it is limited.

This is all I could find on the place:
http://www.toptable.co.uk/venues/restaurants/?id=9820

I only live 15mins from there, so if you want I can recce the place out/ask them if they do deals etc...even if I can't make this meet :lol:


----------



## SimonQS (Jul 21, 2008)

amzchhabra said:


> The only thing that comes to mind now is Starvin Marvins! Trying to find a place with a decent car park is proving to be difficult!


I am good with that! 8)


----------



## SimonQS (Jul 21, 2008)

i2oops said:


> Nice one Amz! You probably don't even remember me from the last Ace meet!
> 
> There is an indian restaurant in Harrow I've been to once before (doubles up as a sports bar) called Mumbai Junction. Food was very good if a little pricey. There is parking but if memory serves me right it is limited.
> 
> ...


Looks a little spendy for a meet, but might take the girlfriend!


----------



## funkij (Jul 9, 2008)

oh wow I only live 5mins away from the place !!!
I have one major question....

*CAN WE CHANGE THE DATE!!!!!!! *so i can come..


----------



## SimonQS (Jul 21, 2008)

Well the following Sunday shouldnt clash with MPH08.....


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

Im easy, but must say Starvin marvins is good!! The more the merrier in my opinion so i dont mind it being the following week.


----------



## amiTT (Jul 24, 2007)

I am at MPH on the saturday, so I am up for the following week too...

In which case, shall we re-post as a new thread, with new idea? Starvin Marvins on the 2nd?

Amz


----------



## funkij (Jul 9, 2008)

SHIT Dude I cant even make the 2nd! 
Am free the weekend after the 2nd ??? 
It might be wise to make those pole / vote topics so everyone just whacks the date their free? 
Really want to come as its so local too.
Jay


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

lets keep this thread......... i like starvins but thats soooooo last summer.... lets go for a ruby!


----------



## SimonQS (Jul 21, 2008)

Anyone for the 9th November then?


----------



## i2oops (Apr 21, 2008)

Are we still talking this year?? :lol:

I'm up for it


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

Yeah im good with that, specially if it means i2oops and funkjj can make it.


----------



## amiTT (Jul 24, 2007)

9th is good for me too! gives me time to install my splitter with the help from the rest of the "team" 

Amz


----------



## SimonQS (Jul 21, 2008)

amzchhabra said:


> 9th is good for me too! gives me time to install my splitter with the help from the rest of the "team"
> 
> Amz


Well I am going to feel even more of an outsider, my car isnt back or has a splitter! :wink:

So, 9th of November is set, what about venue - and the title does say North West London Amz! :roll:


----------



## funkij (Jul 9, 2008)

Am good for the 9th Nov! Just whacked the date in to the blackberrry!!! 
Mumbai Junction has a few parking spots at the front and some on the side!.. You guys will be getting alot of attention as its on the main roundabout from Greenford / Wembley and Harrow!

Funki J


----------



## SimonQS (Jul 21, 2008)

funkij said:


> Am good for the 9th Nov! Just whacked the date in to the blackberrry!!!
> Mumbai Junction has a few parking spots at the front and some on the side!.. You guys will be getting alot of attention as its on the main roundabout from Greenford / Wembley and Harrow!
> 
> Funki J


Excelent!

Thats only 5 confirmed, was hoping we could whip up more than that!


----------



## funkij (Jul 9, 2008)

by the way gents my car is no way near moded as your cars lol! 
I will ask a friend who has a TT to also pop by ...
what time we linking up ? 
J


----------



## SimonQS (Jul 21, 2008)

funkij said:


> by the way gents my car is no way near moded as your cars lol!
> I will ask a friend who has a TT to also pop by ...
> what time we linking up ?
> J


Mine is barely modified either, its certainly not a competition! 

I would suggest meeting up around 12.00 noon and eat around 1.00pm 8)


----------



## i2oops (Apr 21, 2008)

SimonQS said:


> funkij said:
> 
> 
> > by the way gents my car is no way near moded as your cars lol!
> ...


Sounds good to me! Has the venue been decided then?

Also Jay I wouldn't worry about your car...it's a great opportunity to see what mods you want etc and get some feedback from fellow enthusiasts.


----------



## amiTT (Jul 24, 2007)

Meet up at 12, talk shop for an hour or so, then eat...

after food, talk shop a bit more, before going on a mad cruise somewhere... Anyone thought of any roads/runways?


----------



## SimonQS (Jul 21, 2008)

i2oops said:


> Sounds good to me! Has the venue been decided then?
> 
> Also Jay I wouldn't worry about your car...it's a great opportunity to see what mods you want etc and get some feedback from fellow enthusiasts.


Your in!


----------



## funkij (Jul 9, 2008)

Hi guys not quite sure on the MAD cruise ( I have no Idea what the mad part means)! 
Regarding photos etc we could drive up to Harrow View point... Apprently some place around harrow on the hill that has views of london ?? anyone been there ?
J


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

yeh ive been there.... always took girls when i was 17/18.... got some interesting memories


----------



## amiTT (Jul 24, 2007)

I used to go there when I was 17/18 too, cant remember where it is, but im sure we can find it!


----------



## SimonQS (Jul 21, 2008)

amzchhabra said:


> I used to go there when I was 17/18 too, cant remember where it is, but im sure we can find it!


Well we will have to make sure you and Adam arnt sitting together then! :wink:

Amz - which venue then mate, you seem to be the expert in this area!


----------



## amiTT (Jul 24, 2007)

Im no expert at all! LOL... I'm still looking around for the venue, but cant seem to find one interesting! Bugger!


----------



## funkij (Jul 9, 2008)

amzchhabra said:


> Im no expert at all! LOL... I'm still looking around for the venue, but cant seem to find one interesting! Bugger!


Dude, I tought the venue was set for Mumbai Junction ?? If not you got Blue Ginger on Kenton Rd thats got alot of parking space and good food... and its on the main road?? 
You got the Pub in Stanmore which is now taken over by Spice Rack.. 
You got the gold old Preston Pub plenty of parking spaces there..
There is also the golf place next to Northwick Park..

Some suggestions...


----------



## i2oops (Apr 21, 2008)

amzchhabra said:


> I used to go there when I was 17/18 too, cant remember where it is, but im sure we can find it!


I used to go there when I was 17/18 too! :lol: I know where it is...was thinking about going early one morning to get some nice pics of the car (all the current 17/18 yr olds should still be in bed at that time) :roll:

I'm easy with the venue...the longer the drive the better  (but cheap food would be good)!


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

Guys

Lets be a little more open minded.

The venue doesnt have to be West london. But the starting meeting place should be in west london. Once we have a starting point i will then plan the "Mad" Cruise. We can cruise to where we are going to eat. So lets get two venues.

One to start with where we can all park, chat shop and look over the map for the routes.

Then lets get the second venue to where we are gonna cruise.

for me a good starting place would be "The Abercorn Arms" in stanmore. Loads of parking at both the front and back.

From there we can head to View Point where we all used to shag birds! Here we can have some great photo ops and of course talk a little more shop.

Then lets leave there and head somewhere to eat. Somewhere not to close. Ideas on this place would be good!

lets get this organised as people arent gonna start joining in untill they know the full plans.

has any one Pm'd Rustingdale? Suraj? Come on guys start pming people who may not look in the events section.


----------



## i2oops (Apr 21, 2008)

Sounds like a plan, Ben. 

Abercorn arms works for me and the viewpoint is 5mins from there. So we just need a venue that has clear roads to get to and ample parking. How about the original plan Simon suggested - Baylis house in slough? We can punch the address into the sat nav and take some back roads avoiding the M25 and If we can get 10 people we can do the 'all you can eat buffet' for £15. Or there's starvin' Marvins! Like I said, I'm easy.

Jay, if your mate can come that makes 7 people already...


----------



## funkij (Jul 9, 2008)

T7 BNW said:


> Guys
> 
> Lets be a little more open minded.
> 
> ...


Sounds good to me.. The Abercorn Arms is the pub I was talking about being taken over by Spice Rack so you can also grab a curry from there if you want  Plenty of parking bays there..

I will confirm on the mate comming along. 
J


----------



## SimonQS (Jul 21, 2008)

funkij said:


> T7 BNW said:
> 
> 
> > Guys
> ...


OK, so we meet up at .......... drive out to "make out point" and then head to The Abercorn Arms for curry 8)


----------



## SimonQS (Jul 21, 2008)

So lets meet at Gateway Services on the M1 at 11.00am


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

Just of J2 of the M1. Sounds like a good idea to me.... Any one else? We should really finalize these details!


----------



## amiTT (Jul 24, 2007)

Im there 

J2 is that northbound?


----------



## SimonQS (Jul 21, 2008)

amzchhabra said:


> Im there
> 
> J2 is that northbound?


Its one of those services you can access north and south bound. Im not daft you know :wink:


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

LOL you might be able to access it both ways, but you cant drive over each side can you?


----------



## amiTT (Jul 24, 2007)

If it was a Moto Services, I could get every1 a free burger king with my staff card!


----------



## SimonQS (Jul 21, 2008)

amzchhabra said:


> If it was a Moto Services, I could get every1 a free burger king with my staff card!


BK, now your talking! :wink:


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

amzchhabra said:


> If it was a Moto Services, I could get every1 a free burger king with my staff card!


lol - your not a computer technician at all are you Amz?

Amz works at.....


----------



## amiTT (Jul 24, 2007)

I manage the MPLS network for Moto through the company I work for, and so whenever we are onsite, we get free food if we show our Moto card!

Aaahhh, the joys of working in a BK, all them whoppers!

Anyway, back to topic, we should meet on the Northbound side, as I guess that is the direction we would be going right?


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

theres no northbound or southbound... its just 1 gateway but you can access it from both ways


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

Ok if thats the case then it looks like we FINALLY have our meet!!

Simon wanna update front page? Amz or someone wanna book the table at Abercorn Arms?

Meet at J2 of M1 (Gateway Services) @ 11.00am

on to

Abercorn Arms in Stanmore for some food.

then

Make out Point (look out point) in Harrow for some pictures.


----------



## SimonQS (Jul 21, 2008)

Page 1 updated :wink: get recruting guys!


----------



## amiTT (Jul 24, 2007)

I have PM'd and FB'd everyone who isnt already on the list!

Should hopefully see them along shortly!

Amz


----------



## amiTT (Jul 24, 2007)

Please add Suraj to the list, HE IS COMING!!!!

Jas225??? Where you at mate?


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

Hi guys

please pencil me in for this meet [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

amzchhabra said:


> Please add Suraj to the list, HE IS COMING!!!!


lol - yeah right!

Isnt it his brothers, uncles, sisters, hairdressers, boyfriends, mums, dogs, cousins, mothers, sheep shearers, babies birthday party that day?


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

Adam TTR said:


> amzchhabra said:
> 
> 
> > Please add Suraj to the list, HE IS COMING!!!!
> ...


Indian families I hear you say eh!


----------



## SimonQS (Jul 21, 2008)

Naresh said:


> Adam TTR said:
> 
> 
> > amzchhabra said:
> ...


Naresh, are you coming?


----------



## Jas225 (Apr 3, 2005)

amzchhabra said:


> Please add Suraj to the list, HE IS COMING!!!!
> 
> Jas225??? Where you at mate?


Ok guys, pencil me in on this :!:


----------



## SimonQS (Jul 21, 2008)

Jas225 said:


> amzchhabra said:
> 
> 
> > Please add Suraj to the list, HE IS COMING!!!!
> ...


Good man!


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

Ive only seen Naresh at one meet.... He generally doesnt come


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

SimonQS said:


> Naresh, are you coming?


Oh go on then put my name down. 



Adam TTR said:


> Ive only seen Naresh at one meet.... He generally doesnt come


So who was it I saw at Ace twice this year and at Rockingham? Maybe I should have gone here instead :lol: :


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

THis is turning out to be a good meet! Looking forward to it !

Simon, you may wanna tell people in the opening email that the messages that follow are all bullshit as we have changed the plans! Otherwise people may get confused!


----------



## SimonQS (Jul 21, 2008)

Consider your name down Naresh :wink:


----------



## SimonQS (Jul 21, 2008)

T7 BNW said:


> THis is turning out to be a good meet! Looking forward to it !
> 
> Simon, you may wanna tell people in the opening email that the messages that follow are all bullshit as we have changed the plans! Otherwise people may get confused!


Already done dude! :wink:


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

Sorry Naresh I didnt count Ace twice as I put the second meet out my mind! lol

My mind only went as far as starvin marvins when we couldnt get hold of you, wasnt sure whether to wait or not


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

Adam TTR said:


> My mind only went as far as starvin marvins when we couldnt get hold of you, wasnt sure whether to wait or not


Remember I was lying unconcious the night before after suffering a slight concussion, I doubt even I could have got hold of me that night! [smiley=dizzy2.gif]


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

Naresh said:


> Adam TTR said:
> 
> 
> > My mind only went as far as starvin marvins when we couldnt get hold of you, wasnt sure whether to wait or not
> ...


Well heres to the 9th Nov going to plan! lol [smiley=cheers.gif]

Its gonna be a good meet!


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

Where is Elias, Phodge, and the rest of the guys who came along to the last west london meet! Any one pm'd em?


----------



## SimonQS (Jul 21, 2008)

T7 BNW said:


> Where is Elias, Phodge, and the rest of the guys who came along to the last west london meet! Any one pm'd em?


It would seem the Bucks crowd are at APS on the Saturday - I dont know whats going on there on Saturday though?


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

Just so you know, theres a 'pre-meet' going on at my house on saturday... we'll be washing the cars and doing some other bits... If yr interested in joining us PM me


----------



## funkij (Jul 9, 2008)

Gents.. 
I will be seeing you at the pub (its only 4 mins away from my house)! Judging you guys are meeting at the M1 J2 around 11:00hrs my assumption is you guys will be in stanmore around 11:30hrs correct me if i am wrong ....?

Amit TT, you going straight to the pub?

J


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

Amitt is NOT going straight to the pub!! Dont care what he says!!

Hope every one is still up for it?


----------



## SimonQS (Jul 21, 2008)

T7 BNW said:


> Amitt is NOT going straight to the pub!! Dont care what he says!!
> 
> Hope every one is still up for it?


Of course. 8)


----------



## Suraj_TT (Mar 10, 2007)

Dudes.. U guys are gonna kill me.. Its my brother from another mother's, sister's aunties uncles grandsons future baby mother's house warming!!!! LOL.. Course Suraj will be there


----------



## SimonQS (Jul 21, 2008)

room for more, if anyone else wants to tag along?


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

Was, Naresh we still gonna see you tomorrow?

I think we will be leaving the service station at the latest 11.20. So if every one can try and be prompt it would help make sure we have a smooth day!


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh and im taking bets on suraj turning up!!

5/1 PM for bets!


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

T7 BNW said:


> So if every one can try and be prompt it would help make sure we have a smooth day!


"Smooth day" lol

Heres to a ''smooth day' everyone! [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## amiTT (Jul 24, 2007)

we like smooth!

well my car is now washed, polished, waxed and hoovered! lets hope the weather holds out so people can see the hard work i have been putting in since 8am!


----------



## Jas225 (Apr 3, 2005)

Hey Guys sorry i couldnt catch up with you after the pub, by the time i finished my errands i think yo uwould have all left :!: gutted as i wanted to show off my new lights 8)


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

So wheres the pics boys?


----------



## SimonQS (Jul 21, 2008)

Well I am stuck in Liverpool until Tuesday night with a 3G card, may have to wait until I get home - got quite a few pics 8)

Thanks you guys for coming along, think it turned out OK in the end - food was great, even Amit's custurd looked good :wink:


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

SimonQS said:


> Well I am stuck in Liverpool until Tuesday night with a 3G card, may have to wait until I get home - got quite a few pics 8)
> 
> Thanks you guys for coming along, think it turned out OK in the end - food was great, even Amit's custurd looked good :wink:


...and Suraj's bolognaise!

I think ben would describe it as a 'smooth day' :lol:


----------



## Suraj_TT (Mar 10, 2007)

Lol.. was great seeing u all.. has been way too long!

Si - thanks again for letting me drive the Q Sizzle, shame i was stationary for most of it though!

Adz - Thank you for letting me drive your car too, about time!!!!

Ben, Amz, Roops and Jay - great seeing u fellas.. must meet up again soon!

Suraj


----------



## i2oops (Apr 21, 2008)

Guys,

It was great to meet you all properly yesterday! Ben thanks for your offer to paint my callipers...you can do all my mods if you want :lol:

I'm going travelling for a month on friday, but I'm definitely up for any future meets going forward!!

Well done on getting your cars to look shiny, shame about the rain. Here are a few of the pics...I'll remove any if you're not happy with the way you look :roll:


























































































Cheers...


----------



## SimonQS (Jul 21, 2008)




----------

